# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Do you ever feel high in dreams?

## Lucidity444

Hey this is just a question out of general curiosity and I apologize if there are existing threads like this one. Have any of you out there ever felt high in your dreams? Over the past 5 years of dreaming (I started to wright down and pay attention to them then) I've had maybe 15 or 20 dreams in which I horribly intoxicated or high on something. Its not exactly like anything I've ever tried in real life (shrooms, salivia, weed, booze, e, coke, ect.) and it's utterly awful  :Sad: . It usually happens at a time when I should not be under the influence of anything (in school, at work, with my parents, important events, ect.). I would say being waaaaaaay to drunk would kind of be a close approximation but not exactly. I can still think pretty clearly just not act normally. I feel really dizzy and often can't even stand up when it occurs (in my dreams that is) which is all the worse because im usually trying to explain myself because I can still think straight. There is *ZERO pleasantness* about this and it is almost the exact same each time I have it. Today I had one *(I posted it in my dream journal on here, you guys should check it out it was a very, very, VERY strange dream if I should even call it that and I would love to hear what you have to say about it, anyways back to the topic...*). In my dream today I actually couldn't even speak even though I tried and actually passed out and saw peoples faces over mine and woke up (well kind of, again read my dream if ya wanna know what I mean). 

I have had a lucid dream before where everything was unstable and seemed like mushrooms but only once. This occurs only in my non lucid dreams (except for today kinda, today was a different kind of experience -_-) and has happened several times and like I said before is practically the same every time and now I just refer to it as my dream high. 

So can anybody out there relate?

----------


## dutchraptor

I'd be guessing that you have some kind of physical problem, maybe a headache or sleep apneia, often these problems can be transferred to dreams. Off course this is speculation, I really don't have much experienceo on this. It could also be a mental issue, have you ever gone through anything really bad in your lifetime?

----------


## cmind

It's a manifestation of your subconscious aversion to all the drugs you're putting in your body. Some part of you fears that your drug use is spinning out of control.

We pay a high price for introspection.

----------


## ThisWitheredMan

Strange, I have unstable dreams and they SEEM sort of like intoxication but there's no actual change in mental function, just a clouding of my connection to the dream world around me. I've wanted to experiment with trying to smoke a joint or eat some shrooms in a dream and see what happens, though.

----------


## spacer

I once took a bunch of research chemicals in crystal form in my dream that one of my irl friends gave me. I attained  lucidity walked out of the little house I was in. And wanted to  jump/fly  over a highway. Before I jumped I noticed I was  tripping the fuck out like when I took to much acid. So now I called off the idea of jumping over the  highway because I didn't knew anymore if I was dreaming or just tripping really hard and I didn't want to get ran over by a bunch of cars  ::D:

----------


## insideout

Yup, I have had dreams in which I felt that I was high. They are not very pleasant because, just like you said, it's at a time or place I shouldn't and don't want to be under the influence, such as with my family, or in a crowd.
I assume that these dreams come from anxiety. Even a seemingly miner anxiety that is easily controlled in waking life can surface and cause problems in dreams.

----------


## angie746

Funny I read this one, because only 2 days ago I had a dream about being injected with heroine, I have never taken any drugs in my life but in my dream I'm off my face, as high as a kite. I have had dreams about being on drugs before and again felt high and woozy etc lol. I gotta say though I do love the feeling although I wouldn't do drugs in RL, looks like I got the safer way of oing it lol  :smiley:

----------

